# Finally Taken My New M5 Out!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Had the 1st proper trip in her this weekend as was visiting friends in Cardiff.

So far i'm extremely impressed with the car (more than i expected). Still having to take it easy as i can't really open her up until the 1200 mile service has been completed.

Traction is much better than i'd hoped, no doubt some of this down to her wearing MPSS from the factory which i'm sure helps, however i had a full on tank slapper in the Tunnel near St David's Hotel which very nearly caught me out. The road was damp in places but i feel some other fluid may have been present as the loss of traction was at over 80mph with WOT in 3rd. The power & torque are relentless with exceptional pull in every gear right through the rev range, so am looking forward to exploring that more post 1st service.

Economy to date with motorway & several (quite a few) blats into 3 figures is around the 27mpg mark (did the West Lancs to Cardiff journey on less than a full tank of fuel). On a run being sensible i'd see 30 which will be over 50% of my journey's so i'm really pleased with that. Blown away by the Jeckyll & Hyde with this car, it can cruise beautifully with decent mpg when required, but press one of the M buttons & the car ignites into a fire breathing monster

The connected drive is ace, as are the other toys. Not got my Harman Kardon set up just right yet as not used to altering an old school Graphic Equaliser. Got a 64GB USB 3.0 stick on order as decided to put a full range of my music in the car & 16GB just isn't enough (love how intuitive the music search functions are).

Seats are super comfy & even my 6 month pregnant wife reckons they're more comfortable than my outgoing Audi A8.

Cruise Control tool a bit of getting used to as having driven Audi's for quite some time, the M5 system is very different using just the steering wheel as the Audi's is a stalk.

Looking forward to my next journey which will be a 500 mile round trip next week.


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

sounds awesome. Got any pics of her?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

leon1984 said:


> sounds awesome. Got any pics of her?


I took these when i collected her so not great quality.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xol9q0wbz9ptp2q/aHV4Ce8hE3


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

nice, I really like that BMW have kept the M5 very understated. The original RS Audi's were great as they were very subtle, now they are over the top IMO. If I was at the age to be buying an RS6 estate I wouldn't want all the lairy stuff they stick on them tbh.

That looks great, must be a right surprise when people hear it come flying past!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

leon1984 said:


> nice, I really like that BMW have kept the M5 very understated. The original RS Audi's were great as they were very subtle, now they are over the top IMO. If I was at the age to be buying an RS6 estate I wouldn't want all the lairy stuff they stick on them tbh.
> 
> That looks great, must be a right surprise when people hear it come flying past!!


I do like the fact that other than the 4 tailpipes & huge rear tyres, the car doesn't look much different from a standard 5 Series from the outside. Will make me happier to park it up in stations & airports etc. I even considered opting for the de-badge route but felt that was going too far.

Did consider the RS6 but Audi couldn't get anywhere near the deal i got on the M5 as the best they could offer for the same money was an S6 which although nice, isn't really gonna draw someone away from an M5.

Certainly an excellent overall package & i'm delighted with it so far.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic mate! Out of your list which has been your fav?


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Had the 1st proper trip in her this weekend as was visiting friends in Cardiff.
> 
> So far i'm extremely impressed with the car (more than i expected). Still having to take it easy as i can't really open her up until the 1200 mile service has been completed.
> 
> ...


Stop it. You're making me envious.


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

The wheels bring back the E39 M5 Look, very nice.

And that interior is sooo lush.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Absolute beast. Very classy.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Very nice 8) I had an E39 M5 for about 4 years and absolutely loved it - understated, calm and civilised when you wanted it to be, absolutely bonkers when you didn't :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

beepcake said:


> Very nice 8) I had an E39 M5 for about 4 years and absolutely loved it - understated, calm and civilised when you wanted it to be, absolutely bonkers when you didn't :lol:


Thanks. Enjoying mine more & more so very pleased to have chosen one


----------

